# New CO2 diffuser needed, recommendations



## peaches (1 Aug 2018)

I used a bazooka atomizer for not much more than a month, turned it off for 2 weeks, and its not working presumably clogged.  I had noticed shrimp feeding off it whilst it was off so I presumed it had a coating of algae.  I tried rinsing it, couldnt figure out how to clean it at first.  Then I read to use 3 parts water 1 part bleach.  As the bleach I had in was the thick domestos and may be perfumed I didnt use that.  I used Milton baby bottle sterilizing liquid which is sodium hypochlorite.  Soaked it for 3/4 hour last night, reinstalled, sadly its still not working.

Obviously Im not in love with this atomizer and I need to get another.  I wondered about a glass one with ceramic disc.  Are they all prone to blocking up?  Do I have to clean them once a month?


----------



## MattW (1 Aug 2018)

Hi there,

Do you run an external filter on the tank? If so the option a lot of people go with is an external atomiser such as the UP inline atomiser or the Intense inline atomiser. You're also likely to get slightly better diffusion rates versus an in-tank atomiser and there will be less equipment in the tank. I've used the intense in-line and over 7 months I've only needed to clean it once.

Alternatively if you'd prefer an in-tank atomiser a popular one is the AQUARIO series of atomisers available at aquarium gardens. I've used these without problems and many including George Farmer recommend them.


----------



## peaches (1 Aug 2018)

No external.  I will look for an aquario.  thanks


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2018)

peaches said:


> bazooka atomizer for not much more than a month, turned it off for 2 weeks, and its not working presumably clogged.



Been using one for over a year on 50l tank without an issue from CO2 Art.
Do an occasional soak in weak bleach or Milton's to remove protein then a soaked in a hot citric acid solution to removed hard water deposits. You can force bleach/citric acid/water/air though any atomiser using a small piece of tubing and a small plastic 5ml syringe. Be careful you can create a lot of pressure! Blown the end of once  nothing a bit of two part resin glue didn't fix

Citric acid is a great descalor use it on my Twinstar reactors all the time, works best with hot water.


----------



## peaches (1 Aug 2018)

Just warmed some distilled white vinegar and given it a soak and flushed some through and I think its worked.  Phew!  Now I have a spare on the way too from Amazon.


----------



## peaches (9 Aug 2018)

The bazooka stopped again.  So I bought a glass one, it doesnt seem as fine but its OK.


----------



## alto (9 Aug 2018)

Try soaking the bazooka in acid - this will help dissolve precipitated carbonates which bleach won’t really affect, try a strong vinegar (pickling or cleaning vinegar is usually higher percentage acetic acid)


----------

